# Multimedia Laptop - Gamer Laptop max. Euro 600,-



## Sportfreundberlin (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,
bin ein wenig raus was im Moment so auf dem Markt ist.
Hatte bisher auch noch keinen Laptop, sondern immer nur einen Fest PC.

Suche nun einen 15 Zoll (denke 17 wird einfach zu teuer?) zum Filme glotzen, gerne auch HD und aber auch zum zocken, sowas wie Anno 2710

Sollte möglichst so um die Euro 500,- kosten und max. 600,-

Intel Core 3 oder 5? ...oder kann es auch ein AMD sein?
Geforce? welche? oder kann es auch eine ATI sein?
Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher? ...reichen 4GB?

habt ihr Empfehlungen? kann man den von Aldi holen der im Oktober in den Läden stand?


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

hi,

welchen aldi laptop meinste?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (7. Dezember 2011)

Aldi-Notebook im Test: Medion Akoya P6812 (MD98760) - COMPUTER BILD

damit ich mal ein Gespühr bekomme, welche Teile was taugen und welche nicht

klingt aber erstmal gut für meine Bedürfnisse oder???

...wenn man den mit dem hier vergleicht

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/samsung+rv520+s05

was sind die Unterschiede/Vorteile/Nachteile ?

habt ihr andere Empfehlungen???


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

den medion habe ich auch 
für wie viel würdest du den denn kriegen?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (7. Dezember 2011)

weis nicht, muss die Tage mal schauen ob der noch bei Aldi zu bekommen ist...


----------



## MRBuch (8. Dezember 2011)

Sry verlesen 

MFG MRBuch


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2011)

also für 379 euro, kann ich dir den medion nur empfelen! Wenn du den denn noch für den Preis kriegst 

der Samsung hat zwar ne bessere  cpu, aber eine deutlich schlechtere gpu. Musst du wissen was dir wichtiger ist, aber nur so als Tipp es gibtt immer notebooks zum selben Preis wie der Samsung, nur mit einer besseren gpu ( gt 540m )...meistens die von Asus.

edit: schon was gefunden http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...ire/acer+aspire+7750g+2434g50mnkk+grafikbombe

der ist echt gut!


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

also zum gamen ist der hier richtig gut. hat eine dedizierte graka und ist auch sehr leise. habe ihn selber

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (8. Dezember 2011)

cool, danke
ma ja echt einen guten Endruck...

bin aber am überlegen ob NUR 15 Zoll, da ich ihn auch teilweise mobil nutzen will
Dann ist ja sicherlich leichter und auch preisgünsitger oder?

und Windows 7 würde ich nicht schlecht finden...

reicht die gt540M aus???


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2011)

hi,

also wenn du window 7 nicht hast, dann wird der acer den wir empfholen haben, mehr als 600 kosten. Eine gt540m ist nicht schlecht, aber eine hd 6850 oder 555m ist deutlich besser. Was wilste denn spielen?l


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
denke werde nicht alzu viel Spielen, Anno 1404 im Moment und reitzvoll wäre auch das Neue Anno.

Ich dachte so an 15 Zoll Allrounder mit Spiele Tauglichkeit...I Core 3, 4 GB und vielleicht GT540M oder?

möglichst unter 500 Euronen...Windows 7 sollte ruhig dabei sein...


was ist mit dem?

Acer Aspire 7739G-374G50Mnkk - Allrounder bei notebooksbilliger.de

...oder bringt es die 520 nicht?


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2011)

eine 540m sollte schon sein. Was ist denn jetzt mit den medion?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (8. Dezember 2011)

Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft schauen zu gehen, wird erst am week end was...
kam der nicht 549,- ???

habe auch gelesen hier irgendwo das die Sache mit den 2 Karten Unvorteilhaft ist...?


----------



## coRn (8. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn es 15" sein sollen, dann kann ich dir hier den Asus empfehlen.
ASUS K53SV-SO976V (90N3GA1A4N2D29VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 550€. Hat nen i5-2430m, eine gt 540m und vor allem ein mattes Display.

Den gibt es auch noch in anderen Ausführungen mit mehr RAM und größerer Festplatte, habe mir selbst vor kurzem diesen ASUS X53SV-SO960V braun (90N3GY1A4N2D69VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hier für 599€ bestellt mit 8gb RAM und 750GB Festplatte. Bin bisher mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden, Verarbeitung find ich sehr gut und mit der Performance der gt 540m bin ich auch zufrieden, allerdings nur bei SC2 und DoW2 Retribution bei mittleren Details getestet. Windows 7 ist auch dabei, kann also nicht meckern. Ist vielleicht was für dich...


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (8. Dezember 2011)

coRn schrieb:


> Also wenn es 15" sein sollen, dann kann ich dir hier den Asus empfehlen.
> ASUS K53SV-SO976V (90N3GA1A4N2D29VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 550€. Hat nen i5-2430m, eine gt 540m und vor allem ein mattes Display.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coRn (8. Dezember 2011)

Naja, das ist eher Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich und sicher auch einige andere hier bevorzugen einfache matte Displays, weil es mit spiegelnden Displays entsprechend zu störenden Reflexionen kommen kann, jenachdem wie der Lichteinfall im Raum oder gar im Freien ist. Da ist für mich ein mattes Display Gold wert. Die Farben sind bei einem spiegelnden Display zwar wirklich satter, aber auch, wenn man die Farben auch sieht 
Aber wie gesagt, Geschmackssache. Wenn dir ein spiegelndes Display lieber ist, da  würde ich auch den Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen, den dj*viper genannt hat. Für den Preis echt top und eine bessere Grafikkarte wirst du in dem Preissegment zur Zeit wohl auch nicht finden.


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also sind die drei *Favoriten: *

1. Aldi-Notebook im Test: Medion Akoya P6812 (MD98760) - COMPUTER BILD

*549,-*

2. Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de

*549,-*

3. Asus K53SV-SO976V (Win7) · 15.6'' / Core i5-2430M / 500GB / 4096MB | redcoon Deutschland

*569,-*


Welcher soll es werden
Danke erstmal an alle die mir bisher geholfen haben.
Gibt es noch Vorteile/Nachteile der Geräte? 

Kann ich mein Desktop Windows XP installieren?


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Also mir würde der ASUS am besten gefallen. Hat ne GT540 und das Gehäuse gefällt mir am besten. 
Medion schreckt mich immer ab. Egal was für eine Ausstattung. 

Dein XP kannst Du installieren... aber warum? Was willst Du mit XP? Die Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit drosseln?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (9. Dezember 2011)

...habe nur ein Win XP hier liegen

tendiere eigtl. zum 2.  Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de

klingt nach einem guten Angebot und könnte es vor allem mit einer Null Prozent Finanzierung machen, habe aber kein Win 7, 
soll ich das dazu kaufen oder dann lieber den  Asus K53SV-SO976V (Win7) · 15.6'' / Core i5-2430M / 500GB / 4096MB | redcoon Deutschland
http://www.redcoon.de/B342575-Asus-K53SV-SO976V-(Win7)_Notebooks?refId=geizhalsnehmen?


----------



## Skudlick (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch das ASUS K35SV gekauft (da gabs die 8gb Ram Variante mit grösserer Festplatte im Angebot bei Cyberport) und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich sehr gut, hast quasi ein komplettes Aluminium-Gehäuse ohne irgendwelche scharfen Kanten. Die Leistung entspricht eben genau dem was zu erwarten ist (Skyrim in 720p auf high Details, läuft) Mehr hab ich leider noch nicht auf dem Lappi gespielt, nutze das mehr für die Uni. Ich bevorzuge Mattes Display, das ist aber Geschmackssache. Die Displayquali ist eher Mittelmaß aber für den Preis völlig iO. Das glänzende Plastik um das Display finde ich irgendwie Sinnfrei. 
Marken wie Medion oder Acer schrecken mich leider auch ab, weswegen ich dir auch eher zum ASUS rate. Falls du dir unsicher bist wegen der aktuellen Spiele Leistung, kann ich dir nur empfehlen auf Youtube dir mal paar Videos von dem K53SV anzuschauen.

EDIT: + USB 3.0, + sehr leise, + sehr kühl auch beim Gamen (aber noch nicht länger als 1std an dem Teil gezockt, Stichwort Uni)
Falls du irgendwas brauchst, wie Screenshot oder irgendwelche Specs, kann ich dir gern weiter helfen.

btw. das Acer mit Win XP bringt dir nur bedingt was bei der Grafikkarte die dort eingebaut, DX11 Supprt....


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. 
Ich bin ja auch noch am schauen . 

Acer schreckt mich wegen der Verarbeitung auch etwas ab. Ich tendierte momentan zum Timeline X mit 13 Zoll da ich kein DVD laufwerk brauche. Aber das Asus scheint echt nen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben. Meine Freundin hat nen älteres Acer für die Uni... ok das lief soweit.. nur jetz zickt es mangels aktueller software. Die frage ist wie Asus da mit dem support läuft. Bislang hatte ich da bei stand PCs nie probleme. Obwohl ich kein Asus Fanboy bin hatte ich seit ich denken kann immer Asus Boards.  Die hatten immer genau das was ich brauchte ... bislang keine Probleme... ausser mit dem AMD. 

Also medion würde ich nicht nehmen. Die dinger haben so viel ausstattungsmerkmale die man nicht braucht aber mitbezahlt. Nur wenn Du wirklich alles davon brauchst damm isses nen Blick wert.


----------



## Skudlick (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich werf mal kurz noch etwas rein um die Entscheidung zu erschweren ^^

Eine Gute Alternative zum ASUS:
DELL VOSTRO 3550


----------



## batmaan (9. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr gegen medion habt. Habt ihr selbst damit Erfahrung gemacht, oder habt ihr einfach nur Vorteile gegen medion? Mein alter medion Laptop hat 5 Jahre gehalten und läuft immernoch top! Bei meinen Bekannten auch. Das ist der Grund, warum ich mir wieder einen gekauft habe. Große hdd, usb 3.0, gt 555m, mattes display und dvb tuner inkl. Fernbedinung, was will man mehr? Na gut für 550 würde ich mit den acer holen ( wenn man ein os hat hat ). Aber medion so schlecht zu machen finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Keiner hat was gegen die Qualität von Medion gesagt. 
Ich habe nur zu bedenken gegeben, dass man ein Haufen Ausstattung bezahlt die man wahrscheinlich gar nicht braucht. Das ist oft so bei Medion. 

Zudem ist die Marke Geschmackssache... ich mag die Optik und Anmutung nicht. Die gefällt mir zb auch bei Lenovo resp. IBM nicht. Da hat ASUS momentan am meisten für mein Gusto.

@skudlik
Zum Thema Dell habe ich grad erst gelesen, dass die gerne probleme mit lauten und übertrieben hoch laufenden lüftern haben sollen, so dass man selber mit software nachjustieren muss.


----------



## batmaan (9. Dezember 2011)

1Medion schreckt mich immer ab. Egal was für eine Ausstattung. 

ich meine ist das keine Aussage gegen Medion, vor allem ohne jegliche Begründung. Aber jedem seins  ich bezahle gerne für einen dvb tuner ( auch wenn es in 4 Monaten abgeschaltet wird  )

Wie gesagt, ich würde den acer nehmen und 20 euro mehr zahlen als es dein budget vorsieht.


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> 1Medion schreckt mich immer ab. Egal was für eine Ausstattung.



<= Sagt doch nix über die Qualität oder Zuverlässigkeit aus. 

Wie da schon steht: *mich *schreckt Medion ab. Begründung... habe ich glaub auch schon geschrieben, dass mir die Optik und Haptik nicht gefällt z.B.


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (9. Dezember 2011)

So der Aldi Laptop ist eh nicht mehr erhältlich, war vorhin schauen.

Nur noch 2 Geräte im rennen

Der Acer scheint ja wirklich einen guten Eindruck zu machen.
Sind 17 Zoll zu gross fürs mobil sein?
zu schwer? zu unhandlich?

Wenn ich mir ein Windows 7 dazu lege, kann ich das auch auf meinem Stand PC installieren oder haben die Laptops eigene?

Weil 629,- + Porto wird langsam viel

Ist der ein Auslauf Modell? oder nur im Angebot?

g.


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal auf der Acer Seite. wenn er da mit den aktuellen Geräten gelistet ist unter Produkte isser aktuell.

Theoretisch kannste das Win 7 überall installieren. Aber Du hast nur eine Lizenz für einen Computer/Laptop.


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (9. Dezember 2011)

Und Win7 muss sein damit das Sytem nicht gebremst wird?

denke dann eher den Asus oder sind die Daten/Leistungen von dem Acer deutlich besser?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (10. Dezember 2011)

was ist mit dem hier?

Medion® Akoya® P6630 Notebook 15,6 Sw versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger

und hier gibt es den Acer mit Betriebssystem für 599,-

http://www.redcoon.de/B319340-Acer-Aspire-7750G-2434G50Mnkk_Notebooks?refId=psm

...oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## batmaan (10. Dezember 2011)

für den Preis ist der Medion nichts besonderes. Wenn du nichts gegen Medion hast, kannste dir den holen. Giebts aber auch von asus laptops, mit der selben Leistung ( wenn dir asus lieber ist ).

Das acer bei redcoon ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (10. Dezember 2011)

Das acer bei redcoon ist nicht vorhanden.[/QUOTE]



Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk (LX.RCW02.062) - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 565,83) - Notebook


----------



## tobibo (10. Dezember 2011)

Den Acer gibts mit verschiedenen Grakas...
Der letztgenannte hat nur ne HD6650M
Also darauf achten, dass du den mit HD6850M nimmst!
Allerdings hat der mWn kein GDDR5 sondern nur DDR3 als Vram.

grad bei amazon miz win7 günstig:
http://gh.de/680982


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (11. Dezember 2011)

Allerdings hat der mWn kein GDDR5 sondern nur DDR3 als Vram.

grad bei amazon miz win7 günstig:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.026) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland[/QUOTE]

Ist doch genau der selber wie hier oder?

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe bei notebooksbilliger.de

ist den DDR5 notwendig und hat der Asus den?


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin immer noch am sondieren und habe mich noch nicht entschieden, vor allem ob 17 oder 15 Zoll
Das fette Angebot von Amazon ist erstmal raus, mal sehen was die Tage noch so zu Weihnachten kommt.

Was haltet ihr von den beiden:

Acer Aspire 5755G-2434G50Miks Core i5-2430M GT540M-2GB WiDi USB3.0

Packard Bell EASYNOTE TS13HR-196GE rot Core i5 GT540M-2GB TESTSIEGER


----------



## Sportfreundberlin (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo nochmal ne frage zur grafikkarte. Reichen 1024 mb oder sollte die Karte über 2....haben?

was haltet ihr von dem hier?

http://www.mediamarkt.de/der_neue_preis/angebote/

(meine den lenovo für 599,-)

0% Finanzierung...


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Dezember 2011)

1024 mb vram reichen dir locker.

Wünsche euch noch schöne Weihnachten!


----------

